# Halloween at My Little Place



## PoliticalChic (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome to my little place.....







And, here is the kids rec room.....they love the spiders, and snails, and worms.....







Welcome to my parlor......







Sprucing up the front yard.....you can see we've had visitors.....







Trick or Treat! Hope you like these special apples......


----------



## Swagger (Oct 28, 2012)

Very atmospheric. Where were the pictures taken?


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 28, 2012)

I must confess, PC looks hot in black.


----------



## jillian (Oct 28, 2012)

is that st john the devine?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 28, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Very atmospheric. Where were the pictures taken?



Thank you, Swag!


Click here....you must see this cemetery:

green-wood cemetery pics - Google Search


I put this up last week:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/254095-louis-moreau-gottschalk-forgotten-and-now-remembered.html


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 28, 2012)

jillian said:


> is that st john the devine?



Oh, Jillian...you have to get there if you've never been to Green-Wood...

Five minute drive off Ocean Parkway extension, 4th Ave. exit.


They have events, such as a tribute to the Battle of Brooklyn....and tours.


----------



## jillian (Oct 28, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > is that st john the devine?
> ...



that sounds wonderful. thanks. i haven't been there, but i pass by that area all the time.

appreciated. my oboist would enjoy that, too.


----------



## mmeetkaur3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice....


----------



## syrenn (Nov 1, 2012)

ooohhh.... nice!!!


----------



## Dante (Nov 1, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Very atmospheric. Where were the pictures taken?



Chinatown?


----------



## Dante (Nov 1, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Welcome to my little place.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love the piece, but having to look at that fucking '-Ann Coulter' sig sort of spoiled it.

A for Effort


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 1, 2012)

Who's the haut asian chick?


----------



## Dante (Nov 1, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Who's the haut asian chick?



on second thought...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 1, 2012)

Dante said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Very atmospheric. Where were the pictures taken?
> ...



No.....but I do have a little spot prepared for you.....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 1, 2012)

Dante said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to my little place.....
> ...




What a coincidence!

It's exactly what I'm having chiseled on your stone!


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 1, 2012)

Dante said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Who's the haut asian chick?
> ...



PC is as hot-looking as she is a talented wordsmith and finely-tuned thinker.


----------

